# Range Rover Sport



## VOLVOBOY (Aug 8, 2018)

What will be the tax for import Range Rover to Sri Lanka?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This gives you some idea of the process and the fees involved: Motor Vehicle Unit | Declaration Directorate | Sri Lanka Customs

The exact amount of the taxes and fees is apparently determined based on the value of the vehicle you're importing - so it will matter whether it is used or new and the age of the vehicle if used. It may also depend on where you are importing it from.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

